# Who knew video games could sound so sexy?



## Furretsu (Jul 11, 2008)

On my quest to listen to every Freezepop song ever (because they're awesome), I stumbled across this song... apparently it's on GH:DS, too, but nobody cares because Harmonix is better.

Anyway! Here's the video. And lyrics so you can sing along. :D


----------



## Deretto (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice find. I hadn't heard this Freezepop song before.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 11, 2008)

:D I downloaded their entire discography. It's all good stuff. <3


----------



## Eevee (Jul 11, 2008)

what

how did Activision manage to license a Freezepop song

one of the Harmonix guys is _in_ Freezepop


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 11, 2008)

I know, that's what I thought when I first heard it was in the game.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 12, 2008)

Mmm, Freezepop~ I first heard them in one of the Karaoke Revolution games. Remind me again why I only have Future Future Future Perfect and why I've yet to actually LISTEN to it?

As cool as "I Am Not Your Gameboy" is, "Science Genius Girl" still remains my favorite. I'm a science genius girl, I won the science fair~


----------



## Erika (Jul 12, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> :D I downloaded their entire discography. It's all good stuff. <3


I demand you give me link to a download that song, because using the media converter isn't fun. D: Add me to your YIM: _celadonpetals_, do it. >_>; Ples. (I know you have YIM, you wouldn't abandon an old friend. T~T)


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

Erika said:


> I demand you give me link to a download that song, because using the media converter isn't fun. D: Add me to your YIM: _celadonpetals_, do it. >_>; Ples. (I know you have YIM, you wouldn't abandon an old friend. T~T)


Dude, just use a torrent. Traditional downloading is so LAME. XD Search for Freezepop at MiniNova... you'll find it. :P


----------



## Valor (Jul 12, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> apparently it's on GH:DS, too, but nobody cares because Harmonix is better.


Because the latest Guitar Hero games just suck horribly despite On Tour actually being pretty fun for only 26 songs and four buttons and how I'm a fan of Aerosmith thus GH:A is also a great game to me.

Hmm, kind of pokes a hole in your logic thinking nobody cares, huh?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

> how I'm a fan of Aerosmith thus GH:A is also a great game to me.


Obviously fanservice games are going to appeal to _fans_.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 13, 2008)

You missed GH:OT

They might've been able to get the license since the game boy is a Nintendo product or something...


----------

